
San Francisco Hacker News meetup – Thursday Jan 24 - lowglow
Hi Everyone,<p>I'm organizing an SFHN meetup this coming Thursday, January 24th. It will be at Founders Den at 665 3rd Street #150, San Francisco, CA 94107 from 6pm-8:30pm.<p>Drinks and snacks will be provided!<p>Please RSVP at http://sfhn2.eventbrite.com/<p>Thanks!<p>-<p>Group Contact Info:<p>website  : http://sfhackernews.com
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn
meetup   : http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-Meetup/<p>-<p>HUGE thanks to our sponsors:<p>Founders Den : http://foundersden.com/
Twilio       : http://twilio.com/
Nuzzel       : http://beta.nuzzel.com/passion
ValleyAnon   : http://valleyanon.com/<p>-<p>If you need to contact me:<p>phone    : 415.583.5403
email    : dan.p.gailey@gmail.com
twitter  : http://twitter.com/dpg
facebook : http://facebook.com/ctwiz
======
gojomo
Heads-up: the SF memorial for Aaron Swartz is the same night, 7p at the
Internet Archive, 300 Funston Ave in the Richmond neighborhood. See:

[http://blog.archive.org/2013/01/15/memorial-for-aaron-
swartz...](http://blog.archive.org/2013/01/15/memorial-for-aaron-swartz/)

~~~
lowglow
My thoughts go out to Aaron's family and friends.

------
lowglow
Clickable:

Event : <http://sfhn2.eventbrite.com/>

website : <http://sfhackernews.com>

facebook : <https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn>

meetup : <http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-Meetup/>

Sponsors:

Founders Den : <http://foundersden.com/>

Twilio : <http://twilio.com/>

Nuzzel : <http://beta.nuzzel.com/passion>

ValleyAnon : <http://valleyanon.com/>

------
ssapkota
Hey dan, I will be a bit late for the meetup. I will be arriving at SF in 1st
of feb. Can we still meet for a coffee or sth somewhere?

~~~
lowglow
Yes. Sounds great. Just email me at dan.p.gailey@gmail.com or DM me on twitter
@dpg

------
jordan_clark
Will internet personality @sarahaustin be there?

~~~
lowglow
Would you like me to invite her?

------
mergy
Great idea.

~~~
lowglow
Hopefully we'll get to see you out!

------
getartup
cool!

